# Help Needed!



## SouthernOhioElite (Jan 27, 2009)

It would be alotta help if someone could help me be able to tell the difference between a Hybrid Sunfish and a Hybrid Bluegill.... I have a farm pond full of them and I think maybe a few of them are pushing state record weighing it at well over a pound.. Any good info would be appreciated!


----------



## hang_loose (Apr 2, 2008)

Sure would like to see some pictures. They sound awesome!


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

Try Wildohio.com and go to the publications list and look for the fish identification publication. Pictures and descriptions of MANY fish. Hope that helps.

Huntinbull


----------

